# FreeBSD memes/jokes



## Samuel Venable (Apr 18, 2021)

Here's a joke and a meme to start us off. Post your own or ones you found somewhere.

virus programmer: Hey download my Windows virus! It's FreeBSD!
top nerd: FreeBSD is not a Windows virus
virus programmer: yes it is
top nerd: Then what does FreeBSD stand for?
virus programmer: Free Blue Screen of Death


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2021)

Already a thread for these.


----------



## Samuel Venable (Apr 18, 2021)

My bad, I actually saw that already and completely forgot.


----------

